# COWELLS 375 JIGSAW



## RogerP (23 Jul 2011)

Anyone else have one of these? 
It’s a PDF brochure so will take a few seconds to download

I've had mine for many years, it's rarely used, but dug it out today for a small job. The great thing is that it's a jigsaw (the blade runs in a guide) so it's extremely quick to move from hole to hole across a layout. It also has the advantage that as the blade is only fixed a the lower end it can use broken blades. There is an accessory to turn it into a more normal fretsaw fixed at both ends.


----------



## stevebuk (23 Jul 2011)

looks a decent piece of kit, does it use the pinned blades.


----------



## RogerP (23 Jul 2011)

stevebuk":3get750x said:


> looks a decent piece of kit, does it use the pinned blades.


It'll clamp any blade in the lower (beneath the table) fixture.


----------



## Lons (24 Jul 2011)

Roger

If it has the same build quality as the little Cowells metal lathe I have then it will be a real gem of a machine.  

Bob


----------



## RogerP (24 Jul 2011)

Yes Bob It is very well made all steel, thick castings and precision small parts but at the same time pretty basic with no frills. Just does the job it was made to do - old school.


----------



## Lons (25 Jul 2011)

Nothing wrong with old school.  

I think Cowells stuff was relatively expensive. I was gifted the lathe (jammy or what?) but I know he paid over £2k including all the bits. Pinched his wifes plastic sewing machine cover though which fits quite well - cheapskate  

Bob


----------



## robert l (12 Dec 2020)

RogerP said:


> Anyone else have one of these?
> It’s a PDF brochure so will take a few seconds to download
> 
> I've had mine for many years, it's rarely used, but dug it out today for a small job. The great thing is that it's a jigsaw (the blade runs in a guide) so it's extremely quick to move from hole to hole across a layout. It also has the advantage that as the blade is only fixed a the lower end it can use broken blades. There is an accessory to turn it into a more normal fretsaw fixed at both ends.





RogerP said:


> Anyone else have one of these?
> It’s a PDF brochure so will take a few seconds to download
> 
> I've had mine for many years, it's rarely used, but dug it out today for a small job. The great thing is that it's a jigsaw (the blade runs in a guide) so it's extremely quick to move from hole to hole across a layout. It also has the advantage that as the blade is only fixed a the lower end it can use broken blades. There is an accessory to turn it into a more normal fretsaw fixed at both ends.


Hi Roger
Do you still have the 375 jigsaw
Rob


----------



## robert l (16 Dec 2020)

RogerP said:


> Anyone else have one of these?
> It’s a PDF brochure so will take a few seconds to download
> 
> I've had mine for many years, it's rarely used, but dug it out today for a small job. The great thing is that it's a jigsaw (the blade runs in a guide) so it's extremely quick to move from hole to hole across a layout. It also has the advantage that as the blade is only fixed a the lower end it can use broken blades. There is an accessory to turn it into a more normal fretsaw fixed at both ends.


Hi would you consider selling your 375 jigsaw ?
Rob
07733317695


----------

